# M12 trapsnake debate thread...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Discussion about it... clear up that thread.

I love Milwaukee. But I was highly disappointed in their m12 drill snake! Underpowered, cable feels weak, like plastic inner core, low rpm. They should of gone with the m18, change out the drive for more torque and rpm. Slogan "No call backs" is a load of crap unless you use it on only tub drains. And with the old azz plumbing around me, you need that stuff.

I'm interested but won't buy one till reviews from the winners come in.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Discussion about it... clear up that thread.
> 
> I love Milwaukee. But I was highly disappointed in their m12 drill snake! Underpowered, cable feels weak, like plastic inner core, low rpm. They should of gone with the m18, change out the drive for more torque and rpm. Slogan "No call backs" is a load of crap unless you use it on only tub drains. And with the old azz plumbing around me, you need that stuff.
> 
> I'm interested but won't buy one till reviews from the winners come in.


The trap snake seems like a solution to a problem I didn't know existed. I use my closet auger once a month if that, I guess my hand gets tired a little spinning it but never thought about it. I just hope a PZ contributor wins so we can get an actual trusted review.

When the m12 drill snake came out Fergusons had a demo sitting out to try it. I picked it up and pulled the trigger and RPM's seemed low. I thought the same thing, they should have made it with the m18 line. I stuck with my Supervee but cordless w/ high RPM's and power would be awesome.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ABV said:


> From all 12V Milwaukee tools I like only the little sawzall. If I win that tool I will use only the battery from it. Otherwise it's useless.:no:


Quoted from the other thread...

I love the m12 pvc cutter. At first I thought it was a waste, but when I'm doing a finish or just bringing a sink up to code it beats a sawzall all day long! No shavings to sweep up. Doesn't work so good on tubular though.

The 3/8" ratchet is awesome for breaking down Lasco, or whoever makes them now. The drill and driver is ok, but with the m18 ones, you don't really need them. 

My Master bought a used m12 sawzall, I have yet to use it. But I think it would be great for cutting copper drains in those tight spaces.

Yeah, hopefully a real member wins. I do see cricket's point on bringing in new blood, but if a 1 poster wins, I hope they're a real plumber or drain cleaner, per site rules, and stick around.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Discussion about it... clear up that thread.
> 
> I love Milwaukee. But I was highly disappointed in their m12 drill snake! Underpowered, cable feels weak, like plastic inner core, low rpm. They should of gone with the m18, change out the drive for more torque and rpm. Slogan "No call backs" is a load of crap unless you use it on only tub drains. And with the old azz plumbing around me, you need that stuff.
> 
> I'm interested but won't buy one till reviews from the winners come in.



Aw man, don't tell me the m12 drill snake sucks, i still have the one I won sitting in the box.


----------



## Hank13 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a Gorlitz GO 15 50 ft cable which i love using. I also own the m12 drill snake and love the fact that it's battery operated. No extension cord or foot pedal necessary. I've been able to clear stoppages from kitchen/lavatory sinks and tub/shower drains so far with out a problem within 20 min. 

The only problem (but not serious) the cable is only 25 ft and i cut the bulb head off and bent the cable. Since i go through the top of sinks.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I ordered the trap snake kit. I like the idea of not having to spin an auger by hand anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I ordered the trap snake kit. I like the idea of not having to spin an auger by hand anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From where? How much? Fergs?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> From where? How much? Fergs?




Ohio power tool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I ordered the trap snake kit. I like the idea of not having to spin an auger by hand anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not enter the raffle and try to win it before buying it?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Why not enter the raffle and try to win it before buying it?




Eh. No time for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hank13 said:


> I have a Gorlitz GO 15 50 ft cable which i love using. I also own the m12 drill snake and love the fact that it's battery operated. No extension cord or foot pedal necessary. I've been able to clear stoppages from kitchen/lavatory sinks and tub/shower drains so far with out a problem within 20 min.
> 
> The only problem (but not serious) the cable is only 25 ft and i cut the bulb head off and bent the cable. Since i go through the top of sinks.


With the Vee, going through a tubular trap is suicidal, but as weak as the M12 is I can see it being done successfully, but I'd have a bucket in place to be on the safe side. I do agree about it being cordless, I do grab it and use it all the time when I'm dealing with a pvc tub drain and hair and want to be in and out. With old galvi no way no how. The cable is weak, but plastic core. When it wears out I'm going to try a steel core, but I'm afraid that will slow the motor down.

I run with a kink as well, but I left the bulb on. Pain to get the hair out, but works good.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I run with a kink as well, but I left the bulb on. Pain to get the hair out, but works good.


My apprentice grabs the turbo torch and burns the hair off. It stinks for a minute but it's very effective.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I hear that there's a M18 Drain Snake being tested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowmanPlumbing (Aug 6, 2016)

Mine has been a real money maker. AC condensation drain stoppage calls are constant during the hot months in the south, and I can have a drain cleared and a check in hand within 15 minutes, usually. That adds up to some nice coin. I keep a Super vee on the truck as well, but seldom have to break it out anymore.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

For easy pvc drains it's just fine, for 1 1/4-1 1/2" galvi lines it's not the right tool.


----------



## BowmanPlumbing (Aug 6, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> For easy pvc drains it's just fine, for 1 1/4-1 1/2" galvi lines it's not the right tool.


Yeah, it isn't what I would call heavy duty, but it works very well for certain jobs. I really like the Milwaukee stuff. I use their corded and cordless stuff almost exclusively. My favorite is the m-12 Hackzall. More uses for that thing than I care to list.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The only yellow and black I use is a corded hammer drill and corded hole hawg, and that's because they still work. Milwaukee has me in their back pocket.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the ryobie 18v drain snake and it kicks asz. Super fast rpm. Feeds fast out but not so fast in. Right through the tubular trap. I tell people it is 249 plus possible trap replacement to take apart the trap and snake it with my k500.. then I say or option 2 is 189 to use the ryobie and if the trap breaks you will need a new one. And if I can not get through the trap. A new trap with clean out to be installed for additional 289.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jnohs said:


> I have the ryobie 18v drain snake and it kicks asz. Super fast rpm. Feeds fast out but not so fast in. Right through the tubular trap. I tell people it is 249 plus possible trap replacement to take apart the trap and snake it with my k500.. then I say or option 2 is 189 to use the ryobie and if the trap breaks you will need a new one. And if I can not get through the trap. A new trap with clean out to be installed for additional 289.


I just don't know about ryobie. I've never seen any other trades using them, maintenance guys, yes. Some of them absolutely love them. I wouldn't mind having a set for around the house. The main reason I wouldn't buy the drill snake is not because it's ryobie, it's because it'd be the one and only cordless tool of theirs I'd own. Aside from my camera, I just don't see the value in having mismatched cordless tools. They very well may have come out with a better drill than Milwaukee.... now if Milwaukee does come out with an m18 drill, I'm very sure it would be a great tool that could quite possibly replace a corded drill.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I just don't know about ryobie. I've never seen any other trades using them, maintenance guys, yes. Some of them absolutely love them. I wouldn't mind having a set for around the house. The main reason I wouldn't buy the drill snake is not because it's ryobie, it's because it'd be the one and only cordless tool of theirs I'd own. Aside from my camera, I just don't see the value in having mismatched cordless tools. They very well may have come out with a better drill than Milwaukee.... now if Milwaukee does come out with an m18 drill, I'm very sure it would be a great tool that could quite possibly replace a corded drill.




Milwaukee makes more than a few M18 drills. One has replaced the corded drill on my truck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Milwaukee makes more than a few M18 drills. One has replaced the corded drill on my truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My bad. I left out "snake", meant to say drill snake.


----------

